# Nice surprise :)



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

And the female that laid them









I was expecting eggs so i have no supplies....ill probably order some when i get off work tonight. 

Quick question. Should i take them out of leave them in the QT tank with the parents?

Thanks


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Leave them until you get the correct supplies so they will stay healthy i'd say.


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

reptiles12 said:


> Leave them until you get the correct supplies so they will stay healthy i'd say.


Yeah theyre in the tank with the mother. Will try and order some after i get off work.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Shes likely just getting warmed up. She looks loaded with eggs, and a 2 egg clutch is TINY for that species if Im not mistaken


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Be prepared with tadpole cups, are large tupperware tubbs for rearing froglets. Anthonyii will overwhelm you with tads once they get going. Not that that is a bad thing............


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

A very small clutch. I have had almost 25 eggs in one of my girls last clutch. 
Buddy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! Umm was the male in the container with her?


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Frog party's right. They're usually good for much more than two. You'll be busy. 

I'm curious too, Kris. Was the male in there? If not, their not fertilized but you have good proof that's a female. .


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

i actually got two females....


















They are massive...

And no the male wasnt with her so they probably arent fertile. So i put them back in the tank in hopes maybe he will find them.  not to hopeful though.

Oh i about to buy containers and stuff out the wazoo if i can find them at a good price.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The good news is that she looks like she's got plenty of eggs left in her


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

I showed my mom and she goes "Oh my god theyre so fat!"


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody know if somethings wrong with joshsfrogs? wont let me add anything to my cart?

Tried exiting my browser and restarting computer...still wont let me.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the male lays down sperm first them the female lays eggs ontop, so evan if a male comes across them he wont do anything. But altleast shes confirmed now.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I had no problem with Josh's. maybe they were updating the site. I'd try again. 

Too bad the male wasn't in with them. The good news is they lay eggs all the time. The better news is she looks like she's busting at the seams with eggs. Either that or she swallowed something huge(Jk). You'll have eggs in no time. Read up on their care in the care sheet section here so you're prepared.


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

Ive been reading when i can. And yeah turns out its my computer. Idk whats up but it let me add stuff to cart on my phone.

They are all doing fine and i fed them today.


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

One of my females has gotten really skinny. I havent heard calling and can only find one egg.

I have a question. The egg is like fuzzy kind of looks like little hairs. Cant be more than a day old. Any ideas?

Phil


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

How big is your QT tank? I can't tell by the picture. The egg may be bad due to the stress of everything. Just keep an eye on it. You will see a line go down the middle as it first starts to develop.


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

jeeperrs said:


> How big is your QT tank? I can't tell by the picture. The egg may be bad due to the stress of everything. Just keep an eye on it. You will see a line go down the middle as it first starts to develop.


Its 56qt. ill just watch that egg and look for more when they are moved to their permanent tank.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, pretty female!

D


----------

